# What grit do you use for your dremel?



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone! Well, i got some beef knuckle bones last night for the pooch which means....TODAY IS DREMEL DAY!:happyboogie:
This is the first time we will be using the dremel. It's actually an older model that dh has at home. "Dremel Multipro" 5000-30000 RPM.
Is anyone familiar with this model? I am assuming it is safe on dogs but wanted to double check before using it.
What speed should i be using it on?
Also, what size grit? We have a pretty course one, medium and a pretty smooth one. I was thinking medium...?

I appreciate all comments, thanks guys!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Go to the Dremel website. They give you their recommendations for a safe grit and speed. They have an entire section and PDF file on using the Dremel on a dog's nails. We use speed 5 or 6, and use whatever grit Dremel says to use. You shouldn't keep the Dremel grinding more than 3-4 seconds, because it gets too hot for the dog. Just grind for a few seconds, remove for a few seconds, then repeat until the nails are how you want them without going into the quick. Here are some good links that taught me what I needed to know when I was new using the Dremel:

DoberDawn.com (click on her link down near the bottom left)

Here, I went to the Dremel site and found it for you. It's the 4th one down. You have to DL the PDF file:
Manuals and Literature


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks very much, that's incredibly helpful!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine came with medium sanding bands and I used those for awhile, but then I ordered the coarse ones and they work much faster. I have a small cordless dremel that only has two speeds, and I use it on high, which is probably comparable to medium speed on your dremel.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I only use the coarsest sandpaper I can get. That way you get the fastest trim with the least amount of heat.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I only use the coarsest sandpaper I can get. That way you get the fastest trim with the least amount of heat.


 ohhh, that makes sense. I was a little nervous to use the coarse one because it just seems so harsh. Good thing i asked!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I use the stone that came with it, it is coarse and gets the nails down pretty quickly.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

MarleyGSD said:


> ohhh, that makes sense. I was a little nervous to use the coarse one because it just seems so harsh. Good thing i asked!


The finer ones are nice if you want to really polish off the trim with a super smooth look.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP thanks for asking! I was about to ask the same question! this is very helpful. Good luck with yours!


----------

